

All flights (including MH17) were being escorted by Ukrainian Su-27 jets - lsh123
http://theaviationist.com/2014/07/21/su-27s-escorted-mh17/

======
lsh123
Not necessarily. Escort can fly lower and behind the plane outside the visual
range for pilots. And commercial planes don't have capability to "see"
military planes (unless military planes want to announce their presence).

------
th3iedkid
wouldn't pilots be usually made aware if they were being escorted for any
reason? Then wouldn't all other airlines come public with this fact?

